# oral sex



## smart (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been married for couple of years.
My husband wanted to have oral sex. but i just hate it.
I was just wondering whether everyone usually does it?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

He wants to give you oral or wants you to do it for him?? :scratchhead:


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I would consider it VERY normal either way, you giving and receiving. Which were you talking about? You giving? Why do you hate it?


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not big on oral, but I do it to please him. My hubby on the other hand loves to give me oral. It gets us in the mood for sex. If you absolutely hate giving oral, then try other techniques that he loves and will satisfy him.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah ... knowing which direction we're talking about might be beneficial. 

Oral sex is usually a personal preference thing...and sometimes it's also something that you can learn and get over hang-ups over if you have them ... if you have a loving and caring spouse that you also love and respect...and if you have an open and generous heart and mind. 

What is it that you don't like about it?

Do you ever discuss it with your husband?

Do you have a varied sex life in other ways - are you both generally sexually satisfied?

Best wishes.


----------



## smart (Apr 18, 2012)

He wants me to have it on him.

I just feel that area is not clean and unhygenic.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Assuming he showers daily, if you are worried about it have him wear boxers. They keep things more dry down below, might decrease your aversion to trying.


----------



## smart (Apr 18, 2012)

Please let me know wat are boxers?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

smart said:


> Please let me know wat are boxers?


Two common types of underwear for men. Briefs and boxers (boxer shorts).

Not the best picture, it was the first one that google found for me (i.e. it's not me or anything odd like that):


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

smart said:


> He wants me to have it on him.
> 
> I just feel that area is not clean and unhygenic.


Have him shave, I do...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

smart said:


> He wants me to have it on him.
> 
> I just feel that area is not clean and unhygenic.


Well, it's probably no less hygenic than the mouth, which is one of most unhygienic areas. 

You could wash/shower together, you could try it in the shower, you could wash him prior as part of the experience.

You can start out slow ... stroking and kissing it, then slowly moving to taking it in your mouth ... for longer periods of time or by trying to take a little more in.

Most husbands are highly appreciative of their wife appreciating their manhood... and they are highly appreciative of efforts that are made to show that appreciation.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

There are three types of body parts/fluids: 1. sterile 2. clean (no disease causing organisms if healthy) 3. dirty (has disease causing organisms like harmful bacteria (not all bacteria is harmful). This is all assuming that the body is healthy.

Where so you think urine falls? #1, sterile. The penis is clean (it will have bacteria, but not any that cause disease) like any other skin on the body. In fact, the penis is cleaner than the mouth and you kiss him don't you? Your vagina? #2 clean. The anal area is the only part of the body that is #3. It does have disease causing bacteria. So if your only objection is that it is not clean, you have been biologically educated.


----------



## Roma (Apr 18, 2012)

if you wish you can always try it with a condom on...and then maybe go from there. I mean they have them in flavours and everything


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Roma said:


> if you wish you can always try it with a condom on...and then maybe go from there. I mean they have them in flavours and everything


i have a QUICK shrinkage problem when ever i put one of them on.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

My wife and I do it all the time and we both enjoy it. 

Like someone else mentioned, it's actually more hygienic than kissing, especially if he's recently showered. That includes letting him climax in your mouth, though I'm sure that he'd really love some stimulation in your mouth without climaxing. 

We're taught that that part of the body is "dirty," but it really isn't. We exchange bodily fluids when we kiss, too. My wife and I aren't squeamish about it.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife hates kissing (always has done), has NEVER given me any form of oral but loves receiving it.
She won't even talk about it....She's not remotely interested in whether I might like it or not. She WILL not talk about it or do it.

Hygiene etc isnt an issue for either.... I stopped going down on her a couple of years ago (hey, its a two way street!)...and guess what?
She hasnt even asked me why. Doesn't seem to bother her!

So I guess, there are some women in this world who no matter what it means to their spouse, simply won't do it no matter what.

Very sad for both.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> There are three types of body parts/fluids: 1. sterile 2. clean (no disease causing organisms if healthy) 3. dirty (has disease causing organisms like harmful bacteria (not all bacteria is harmful). This is all assuming that the body is healthy.
> 
> Where so you think urine falls? #1, sterile. The penis is clean (it will have bacteria, but not any that cause disease) like any other skin on the body. In fact, the penis is cleaner than the mouth and you kiss him don't you? Your vagina? #2 clean. The anal area is the only part of the body that is #3. It does have disease causing bacteria. So if your only objection is that it is not clean, you have been biologically educated.


The mouth falls into category #3. The human mouth has vast numbers of bacteria, including some horrible pathogens. A bloke I knew who grew up in a backwater of the old empire reckoned the natives thought that being bitten was worse than being speared or clubbed, because if you were bitten, three days later you'd have fulminating gangrene and no power on earth would save you!


----------

